# Bucking Adoeable Fainters BABIES and kidding



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 23, 2014)

The waiting game has begun! Mama Bambi is due Jan 30 at 150days. I suspected she'd be early as she was a tri and kidded triplets last year. I thought yesterday was the day, no ligs, discharge,  bloodshot eyes, nesting, moaning ect FAKE OUT! I'm thinking will be soon, so I'd love to share the anticipation with all of you! And of course pictures especially when babies come! Yaaaay!!!!!
Pics are- mama Bambi and Daddy Thor in their love shack. He is also my avatar.
Very proud of Thor. Jr buck and is gonna be a daddy at just a year old. That my boy!!!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 23, 2014)

Bambi giving me the MOM STOP STARRING AT ME face. Even though we all know this actually does make a difference. Lol. Behind her is her first doeling Shadow from last year (she is also due in 3weeks!)


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 23, 2014)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2014)

this is exactly what I look like. Coffee and computer. Not much of a popcorn eater. LOL

1 week til due date... this is gonna be lonnnnnnggggg.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 23, 2014)

Mmmm coffee, I miss coffee! I had popcorn for my afternoon snack! Yumm!
I very highly doubt she will make it another week. But I've been wrong before....I'm thinking this weekend at 145-ish days. 

In the meantime, here's some kids to hold you over. These were just born this week at my friends. The blue eyed tan/white is a buckling out of my favorite buck. The black and white is a doeling out of my favorite bucks daughter. I will be seeing them this weekend as long as Bambi holds or births early!

I've also included my doeling....or she wouldve been if her sister wasn't a stillborn. I quite literally have been waiting 2years for this breeding, and the owner is retaining the doe. She also retired the buck...hence me looking at the others. Been sad, but I cannot blame her. I would've done the same. She did name her after me though. Which was sweet.


----------



## Support (Jan 23, 2014)

Good luck on your waiting. Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 26, 2014)

Bambi is looking very uncomfortable this evening!  Although its sad she isn't the happiest now,she will be when the babies get here!!!!!

Went to our friends to see her new babies....Annnnd I bought more!
I needed another buck like a hole in the head, but I couldn't resist!!! He is Marble and Moonspotted!!!! Although the coloring is rather new to me, and I do not know the explicit definition,  my goodness is it BEAUTIFUL!
also included a pic of his mama
Also got a gorgeous b/w doeling with the beautiful Goulet Pattern!

Couldn't wait to share


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 26, 2014)

I am very excited to see some pictures when they come!!!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 29, 2014)

So last night at 11.15 we had a VERY unexpected surprise! Everyone was sound asleep and I heard the faintest MEH MEH MEEEH on the intercom. At first I thought it was chickens, but I decided to go down to the barn...to TWO HUGE HEALTHY BABIES!!!! I couldn't believe it!!!! Bambi never made a sound! 

These pics were taken right at 11.30ish. I believe we got there right after #2 was born. Was still laying and super wet. Bambi did allow me to help dry a little, but she didn't like it. She kept snapping at me! I sat there thinking she'd have 3, then came in because of her shyness and wondered if she would kid again after we'd left. NOPE! Two very big and healthy babies. The chocolate and white is seriously almost the size of the week old i saw this weekend! Cannot wait to weigh them. Hoping she will let me be closer to them today. Her little clone is soooooo sweet already!

Looks like a Shadow Clone and a Bambi Clone! Wonder if the chocolate will frost like Thor? Couldn't get close enough to know 100% sex, but I think they are both male. =/ So glad Shadow and Marilyn are due in 2weeks! This is so thrilling!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2014)

Congrats!
We've had some clones too! One Kiko doe looked so much like her sire (Moses) she was maned MoClone. 

Have to laugh at sundays post... "HAD TO..."

You must be an addict!


----------



## kinder (Jan 29, 2014)

Congrats BAF !! they are so sweet..lol  .


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 29, 2014)

They are so cute! My girls are due in a couple weeks. I'm excited.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 29, 2014)

Awe, super cute!!!  Congrats!


----------



## daisyjack (Jan 29, 2014)

congrats I just want to pick them up and hug them


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you everyone!!!!!!

This has been so thrilling. My little men (I was telling the little mama clone to be a girl, he didn't listen lol) are so precious!  Already strong little beefcakes and striking poses like their parents do in the shows!!! 

The chocolate and white really takes after Thor, so his name is Loki!!! 
I wanted to name the clone Feliene like in Bambi movie, but he's a dude and needs a dude name! Any suggestions to go with his brother???

Some extra shots of the less then 12hr old boys, posing!
Do you believe that clone?!! Hilarious!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2014)

Bam Bam and yes love the clone!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 29, 2014)

Just saw this! I have been watching your thread waiting for the babies to arrive! 

Congrats!  They are beautiful!!!!  Soooooo cute! 

Congrats on the babies you just bought too! They are STUNNING!


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 29, 2014)

They are soooooo cute!! I love the clone and he looks like his mama for sure!!! She sounds like a great mom and I'm sure you were excited to see how healthy and big they were! Congrats!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 29, 2014)

Feliene= Felix?

Random question! Does your doe have a Mohawk or am I imagining things?


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you x1000000000!! Yes, very thrilling to have 2 big healthy boys. I just heard from my friend (that the new guys are coming from and breeding for a decade) she couldn't believe how big they were either! Which I pretty neat from my first kidding....my first babies ever born to me period! Yaaay!!!

BrownSheep- you are not imagining anything! I'm suprised you picked that up!!! Bambi has the smallest out of everyone! My entire herdhas mohawks! One of the neatest and quirky reason why I love my fainters. Well, and they FAINT! Lol. my Marilyn,  who was our first doe and our #1 (due Feb24!) Has the biggest. During summer when her hair is short, her mohawk will stand right at 6inches! Lol!!!!!!

Included a pic of Marilyn thr first time she met Cadillac (daddy to Shadow babies due Feb 26). You can see both of their mohawks lol! Enjoy!I


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 29, 2014)

That is just amazing


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 29, 2014)

Eeeee!! Congratulations on beautiful babies. you're super lucky and I'm so very jelous.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 29, 2014)

Sweetened-don't be too jealous! Your still basking in your doe mommy glow! Bambi was sooooo sweet too! Now she's not even 'leave me alone'....more like attack of the killer mama goat!!!! Lol!!!


She's slowly but surely coming around. I'm very patient, and persistent! 
I just need to be extra hands on with her babies, so they aren't anti-social like their poor mama. I swear, I wonder if she ever had human contact?!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 31, 2014)

They are so cute and absolutely adorable!!!!!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 13, 2014)

It's waiting time again!!! Up next is Shadow and Cadillac then Marilyn and Magnum!!!
Shadow was looking and acting rather cranky, heavy breathing, very swollen lady bits, and a nicely developing udder!!!
I thought Shadow due (150) date was Feb24, but upon closer inspection of my notes, that was the last day her and Cadi were in the love shack! First of the week puts at Feb18! Meaning today is day 145!!!!! She is a FF and is exactly a yr and 6mon. Cadi just turned a year. 
We didn't think Shadow took, until 2weeks ago when her teats and udder began development!  I couldn't be more proud! She doesn't look very pregnant as she is a very small doe. She comes from trips,  her mother is a trip kidder and her mother was a quad! I'd be happy with a single healthy baby....preferably a doeling!!!!!!
Cannot wait to share!!! 

Getting good pics of Shadow is like getting a picture of a yetti. She is VERY shy and likes to stay in her house most of the time. excuse the not being groomed and the cashmere, been a bit nippy!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2014)

cuz I don't eat popcorn!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 14, 2014)

Shadow started looking miiiighty uncomfortable last night. So we put up the other side of birthing pen to give her some privacy. That is until right now. I'm sitting in here explaining how Valentine's babies would make m the happiest mommy in the world. She then plopped, proceeded to hold her breath, grind her teeth and have seemingly mild contractions! !!! Sooooo excited I can barely stand it!!!!
I am a bit nervous though. Shadow is very petite and I'm really praying this goes smoothly. I'd be soooo happy with just one! But with her genetics, I just have no clue?

Happy Valentine's to everyone! !! Especially my dears waiting for babies to drop!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## rebelINny (Feb 15, 2014)

Yay! How are things? Any babies yet??


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 17, 2014)

No babies as of yet. I didn't get to spend too much time with the girls this weekend,  errands and errands and errands! 

But now I can focus on the girls this week! Shadow day 150 is tomorrow,  from her first day exposed to Cadi. So basically anytime this week. Poor baby so small with her pooched out belly. She has been VERY happy in her birthing pen though!
Marilyn is on 143 and she was rather cranky this weekend. SOOO not like my lovebug. Her stomach is gargantuan! Her udder is really good sized and her myotonia has seemed to be in high gear! Lol! Poor mama can barely waddle without freezing or falling over. The best was when she was being a good auntie and teaching Odin how to headbutt. 

 Oh how I LOVE them!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 17, 2014)

Oooo! We also were contacted by a local breeder who is downsizing her herd! She has Thors brother and his new babies, and she has a doe that is just built like a barrel! She bred her last year to my FAVORITE buck, and is offering her yearling doe and wether to us!!! Cannot wait to go see them!!!!

Here is Capri on right and her twin brother on left.second pic is the Doe new kids, but are Thor brothers, so too closely related for me. pics aren't the best, but still makes me soooo excited!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 17, 2014)

That's pretty exciting! Of course, the prospect of getting new goats always is!  Those doe kids sure are cute, too...


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 19, 2014)

Gretel stopped breathing hard and Agnes looks like she is being denied food shes so skinny!  I feel like if I touched under her spine at the hollow by the hips on either side, my fingers would touch!  Ligaments are still around though, barely there some moments and noticable the next.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 19, 2014)

Ooooooooo!!!!!! close close close!!! 
I had my monitor turned up full bk ast last night and didn't sleep a wink! I swear sometimes I think I would sleep better curled up in the barn with them!!!

Ill update as soon as i get down to barn and can get my hands on them. They were still sleeping when i went down to feed horses. 

Cannnnot waaaaait!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 19, 2014)

** Update-so Shadow is in her birthing pen and happy as can be. She seems to have dropped a bit, and having discharge significantly! Her udder is still rather small in my opinion, but is firm and it is her FF. I think she will bag up quick when she is ready. She is just so content having her privacy and quiet away from everyone else. She is very spacey and la la la.

Marilyn has dropped more then Shadow, but she is obviously bigger.again FF. I think she is going to have big kids. She looks perfect, healthy and right on schedule! Her udder is nice and she is definitely stretching and engourging in her vuvla preparing to give me the most anticipated babies everrrrrr!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 20, 2014)

AHH!  Picture on the left, Agnes did that this morning and I ran in there and was like "ITS OKAY I CAN HELP YOU!" and she burped up some cud and just looked at me.  Nothing.  Still has ligaments.  Haven't seen it again, but I think it was the same thing.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 20, 2014)

They look great! Waiting, waiting...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 22, 2014)

I think today is the day for my princess Marilyn!!!!
She was moaning at 330am and I ran down to barn. Poor mama laying down with head pressed up against barn stall. Now she looks at me in cries, her stomach has dropped, and her udder is so full I swear it'll explode! 
IM SO EXCITED! !!!!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 22, 2014)

All right! Go Marilyn!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## jodief100 (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## rebelINny (Feb 22, 2014)

Woohoo! Guess your's are gonna drop before mine! Good luck  Hope you get what you want as far as blue or pink.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 23, 2014)

how goes!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 23, 2014)

Does not go yet! We spent a ton of time gutting the big birthing pen and putting a big fluffy bed of shavings in there....she wasn't happy, so we put her twin brother in with her. Everyone was quiet most of the night. 
Shadow looks miserable, and is nearing the end of her week 'time' with Cadi. Shocked she hasn't exploded yet! The last day for her 150 would be tomo! Tick tok tik tok!
Yes I'm tirrrrrred! I want my Marilyn and Magnum babies!!!!!! I'm excited for Cadi too..... but my little princess and my prince!!!!! Annnnd I feel bad she's so miserable.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 23, 2014)

Do you want bucks or does off these?


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 23, 2014)

I want healthy babies!!! And Marilyn to be okay of course. Hubby is such a nervous wreck idk if he'll let me breed her again! 
Okay if we get even one doe I can keep, I will be SUPER happy! Hubby said if she has a doe/wether we'd keep both! Of course I won't mind!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 23, 2014)

MARILYN IN LABOR! !!!!!!!!


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 23, 2014)

She was such a champ! My husband on the other hand was a mess! Lol! She was in hard labor for an hour, out came one and a couple min later was number two! Both boys and healthy!

#2 is a whiner pants!!!! Never heard sucha whiner!
#1 was up amd so strong right from the get-go. Now he's plopped and snoozin with his head cocked weird. I'm monitoring very closely!

We have another doppleganger! #1 looks just like mama. #2 is stark white with a mask.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

Awww, yay for Marilyn!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 23, 2014)

Congrats on the boys! Sorry no girl, apparently someone thinks you need balls LMAO


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 23, 2014)

Bwhahahahhaa! Rebel-awesomeness! 
The funny thing is I am 5months pregnant and we wanted a boy....she's a girl (yes we are thrilled) but hubby says, well God knew we wanted a boy, He just gave him to the Does. Lol!

I'm just thrilled Marilyn is okay, a bit confused-she didn't want us to leave poor mama. crazy thing was she was back to spongey ligs this a.m. so we did errands. Came back to check on her, she just called as normal, so I went to leave and she immediately started talking to me (yelling) and actively pushing! What a girl! Waited for her mommy. I loooove her. 

Need to think of names for our futurity...we were originally going to stick with 'M' names because of parents, but I laughed and said #2 looks looks like the masked bandit or Lone Ranger and hubby yelled 'the other one is Tonto!' Lmao! Idk....

So happy! Now........SHADOW need to get with the program!  Marilyn was bred the weekend at the end of the week she was in the love shack! Weird!  Hoping Marilyn birth hormones floated to the next birthing pen!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 23, 2014)

Awh my gosh they are beautiful!!!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 23, 2014)

I had to share this....I took this when I got home from errands. That is Charlie comforting Marilyn as she was in labor but holding on for me to be there to deliver. These guys are so amazing.  Idk who wouldn't LOVE them!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 23, 2014)

Dry babies!!!! Look at our new doppelganger!!!!
Amazing how dominant her genes were! Especially that mask!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 23, 2014)

LOL THey are beautiful for sure.  CONGRATS LOVELY!  So happy to have gone through this with you.


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 24, 2014)

They are precious!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 24, 2014)

> LOL THey are beautiful for sure. CONGRATS LOVELY! So happy to have gone through this with you.



Ditto my dear! x100000! 
Don't forget we are still waiting in Shadow! How she hasn't popped yet I have no clue! Today will be her 150 if she took the last day she was with Cadillac.  Either that or were on 156. I haven't checked her yet, I'm moving slowwwwww this a.m.

Will update soon! So glad you got to have your babies while you were home and got to enjoy them!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 24, 2014)

Good luck with Shadow! Still waiting on my girls too  Willa who has showed NOTHING now has an udder building!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 24, 2014)

Awww...they are so adorable!!  Congrats!! Love the white kid with the black spot(s) on his eye, too!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you Pioneer-he is my hubby fav too. he is very sweet and lovebug. These boys are seriously the best babies I have EVER been around. why must they both be boys?!!! Hubby just says we can always have show wethers...oy. 

Shadow is driving me batty!!!!!!!! I've had her in a birthing pen for well over a week now, yesterday was her 150 if she took on her last day with Cadillac....I thought she began early stages of labor last night, heard calling in the night and nothing. then this morning, I was cleaning her pen and she began showing signs of labor. I ran and got my birthing kit, fresh shavings, and a trash barrel. Came back in and she looks at me like WHAT?! 


I decided I'd sit there for a half hour to see if she simply was wanting me to be there...she began scratching herself on the pen, plopped and chewed her cud. Lalalalala. Oy vey. Her mother Bambi did this poo to me!! The fake out....I mean WHYYYYYY?! 
Just trying to stay positive and know little ones aren't ready yet and everyone being healthy and happy is #1. The last thing I want is her to rush, but is also don't want her to push then stop and me lose babies and momma. Ugh.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 25, 2014)

Beautiful!

Computer crashed... I haven't been able to keep up... tried my kids laptop but all the keys don't work... So glad to see the newest additions! 

Baby goats ARE the best!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you everyone for keeping watch and waiting with me during our births. 

Shadow went into labor last night, at 5am she was very distressed and I had to very forcefully pull a stillborn beautiful doeling out of her. I wouldn't have been able to do this if it wasn't for my dear friend and fellow breeder Tracy on the phone,  as I was a screaming crying mess. 
Shadow and I are heartbroken and very thankful she is okay. 
'Eclipse' was a black and white doeling, with a white mask, and the infamous Goulet pattern on her rear (like Appaloosa). She was a very healthy 4.5lbs, huge single for our little Shadow.

Remember how important it is to have support in our herd community!  We are all valuable to eachother. I hope everyone is warm and dry in this yuck weather were having.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 1, 2014)

Aww... I'm sorry you lost the little doe.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 1, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats on all the babies!!! So stinkin' CUTE!  

 I'm so sorry about the stillborn doeling, that's hard


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words. Today has been a hard day. 
But to make us all smile is pics of Marilyns stinkin cutie boys! These guys are a hoot! Cannot get a picture as they are always in our laps or on our shoulders!!! Hubby has said we are keeping them both...oy lol.show wethers they shall be! Trying to get pics for their first virtual show this weekend. Check out the hearts on Bandits neck! Stark white with a mask and hearts, soooo cute.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 2, 2014)

Those hearts are so awesome! King of Hearts lol. Sorry you and Shadow lost the doeling  Hate when that happens.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Sweetened (Mar 3, 2014)

Im so sorry for your loss lovely


----------

